# What history do African descendants ACTUALLY have to be proud of?



## OhGoy (Feb 6, 2018)

Didn't know if this would be considered deep thoughts or not, but whatever.

Did ancient Africans actually do anything to contribute to history? Black people have obviously done some significant things (i.e the first lady millionaire was black, MLK, etc). However, if you discount the post-colonialism/imperialism days and realize that Egyptians weren't Africans, there isn't really much to tell AFAIK.

This isn't a shit-post. I am legitimately curious as to what they've contributed to history.


----------



## Salt Water Taffy (Feb 6, 2018)

Here's an interesting video I saw on African history.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Feb 6, 2018)

Mansa Musa, Kongo (with a K, not a C), The Empire of Ethiopia... That's what I can think of...


----------



## HG 400 (Feb 6, 2018)

Africa was on at least a parity with the rest of the world up until the worm started turning around the renaissance and discovery of the Americas (and African polities were generally far more powerful and socially/technologically advanced than most European powers before then). Dominating the New World trade routes pushed Europeans into dominating the world, but white people were fairly weak and backwards compared to everyone else up till then. Axum alone could have wiped most of Europe like a dirty bum.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 6, 2018)

Uhh  Mali, Abyssinians, Ghana, Zulus, Songhai civilizations/empires off the top of my head. I can get more if you want.

The Abyssinian AKA Ethiopians lasted from the 1100s till Italy invaded them in WW2 . I think they invented coffee and then the Ottomans spread it everywhere. The Ghana empire traded salt and gold with Europe (if you ever saw that meme with the smug black guy from Age of Empires that is Ghana IIRC). They found stuff from the court of Richard the 3rd in the some palace in Ghana. So they at least reached some level of England for trade.

There is stuff out there if you look man. Its like how not many people do not know about the empires of South East Asian from places like Cambodia or Vietnam but they had a great regional impact that still influences others in those areas (China, india) and thus the world to this day.

A simpler way of putting it is to think of Ireland. Ireland has done very little on the world stage. But Ireland has greatly influenced many others who did. Thus they did have a tangible impact on world culture.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 6, 2018)

Ethiopia was the First Nation to adopt Christiany as its official religion.


----------



## IV 445 (Feb 6, 2018)

Nah that’s too easy lol


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 6, 2018)

The gave us General Butt Naked and necklacing.

Can't be all bad.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Feb 6, 2018)

At one point Nubia conquered a part of Egypt. There's also the Ethiopian empire, the Carthaginian empire, the kingdom of Mali, and great Zimbabwe


----------



## Bord (Feb 6, 2018)

Well Africans were the enslaved workforce responsible in early development of some countries.

It's understandable to be proud of your heritage if your descendants were strong enough to live through such harsh abuse.



OhGoy said:


> However, if you discount the post-colonialism/imperialism days and realize that Egyptians weren't Africans, there isn't really much to tell AFAIK.



Egypt is in the African continent, therefore ancient Egyptians were technically African.


----------



## Gus (Feb 6, 2018)

Beyond the ancients, I think as far as modern times go for Afro descendants in America, something to be proud of is the contributions they made to music, of which was shaped very heavily by them. Besides the negro contributors themselves, such as W.C. Handy, Scott Joplin, Ferd Morton, Charley Patton and thousands of others beyond them, a lot of white American music is formed with their tunes in mind. A prime example is Stephen Foster, who took almost every tune he had off of slaves and wrote them into his own compositions, producing songs like 'Oh, Susanna!' and 'Old Folks At Home'.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2018)

You're talking about a race of people who memed up their status as "the ones who made peanut butter" to feel accomplished.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Feb 6, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're talking about a race of people who memed up their status as "the ones who made peanut butter" to feel accomplished.



They should change Colombus Day to Peanut Butter Guy Day.

Then the blacks would have two days, and that might shut them up a bit, and we could all enjoy some peanut butter, instead of just doing nothing , because nobody cares about Colombus.


----------



## Draza (Feb 6, 2018)

Descendants of Kangz n sheeit.


----------



## Draza (Feb 6, 2018)

Blood diamonds.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Feb 6, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're talking about a race of people who memed up their status as "the ones who made peanut butter" to feel accomplished.


Peanut butter is pretty fucking good tho


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> we could all enjoy some peanut butter, instead of just doing nothing


The black men might get jealous of all the dogs eating out white women.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 6, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> Didn't know if this would be considered deep thoughts or not, but whatever.
> 
> Did ancient Africans actually do anything to contribute to history? Black people have obviously done some significant things (i.e the first lady millionaire was black, MLK, etc). However, if you discount the post-colonialism/imperialism days and realize that Egyptians weren't Africans, there isn't really much to tell AFAIK.
> 
> This isn't a shit-post. I am legitimately curious as to what they've contributed to history.


Carthage


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 6, 2018)

www.dogfart.com


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 6, 2018)

Philosophy Nong said:


> Carthage


Carthage wasn't really "Black African", the Punics/Carthaginians were descended from Berbers who are more European than Arabs.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Feb 6, 2018)

Mansa Musa was the progenitor of bling.


----------



## TaterBot (Feb 6, 2018)

After reading all this celebratory content , I have just one question.
Sooo...what happened?


----------



## OhGoy (Feb 6, 2018)

Bord said:


> Egypt is in the African continent, therefore ancient Egyptians were technically African.


Yes, _technically _they were, but I was thinking along the lines of how black people see Egyptians as African.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 6, 2018)

They make very effective story tellers.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is Uncle Holden's grand TLDR of why each region fared the way it did.

To win the game of civilisation, a nation state requires....
*A Safe Home Base - *A landmass possessing friendly geography with natural barriers to invasion and enough consistently fertile ground and clear/easily cleared spaces that allows a nation to take root and expand without being catastrophically disrupted either by natural phenomena or by dangerous neighbouring nations. Having this will allow the for a good standard of....
*Innovation - *The inception, refinement, adaptation, perfection, and experimentation with new concepts, technologies, techniques and tactics that allow a civilisation to have a huge advantage in both satisfying its people and staying above its rivals in every field, which is hugely reliant upon...
*Competition - *External motivators that pose enough of a threat to a nation's sovereignty/prosperity/pride/safety/influence for both a nations government and private citizens to invest large amounts of time and energy and expense into finding and developing any advantage they can. However to implement any such advantage will require access to a good number of...
*Resources - *A nation requires access to a resource that is in existential demand within its borders and in other nation states both nearby and worldwide. To control the entirety/a high percentage of this resource will give a nation far more sway than a nation without such resources, and will make other nations more willing to ally or at the very least make war, and most importantly this gives a nation a vital stake in global...
*Trade - *Trade of both of commerce and ideas both enriches a nation and enhances its access to the above factors, since it makes the spread of innovation far easier, enhances national and international competition in a non destructive manner, and allows access to resources that the nation does not posses within its borders. Furthermore being strongly linked in to the global trade network means that your national immune system to diseases from all over the world gets continually stronger since they will always be brought within your borders by carriers both human and animal. However international trade's most basic requirement is that a nation has access to...
*The Sea* - In order to move huge amounts of people/resources in the pre-modern era you need ships. To have ships you need access to the sea. The more access to the sea a nation has (i.e. having it form most of your border like Spain or England) the more opportunity it has to improve and perfect its ship technology and sailing techniques and the more willing the nation's elite will be to fund trade ships and a powerful navy to protect both trade and national sovereignty.

*Europe*
Perfectly Friendly geography (effectively every subregion was a short distance away from the sea, allowing ports for trade, navies, and the exchange of ideas) and countless natural borders allowed dozens of nation states to develop into urbanised societies, while also ensuring they were in fierce but non catastrophic competition with eachother in every military, scientific, economic, and cultural field which drove innovation into overdrive across the continent since each new development could be easily shared due to common languages. Also the closest continent to the americas which served as the ultimate "I WIN!" button.

*East Asia*
Geography was too damn friendly, allowed vast (and more importantly, long lasting) hegemonies to be built which slowed innovation (and subsequent copying and upgrading by rival nations) to a snails pace due to a lack of real competition. Also due to the specific cultural factors (i.e china's specific "FACK YOU BARBARIANS WE CENTRE OF THE UNIVERSE!" foreign policy and national mindset) they were far less interested in adapting and experimenting with innovations from other continents even as their own innovations (printing press and guns) were perfected to levels beyond imagining by Europe. Thus they end up being bitchslapped by Europe for a good few centuries until their level of development and industrialisation matches it.

*India/IndoChina*
 Geography decidedly unfriendly with city states existing as virtual islands in dense jungle, which led to conflict and competition that was both fierce and corrosive to any significant mass innovation. While coastal cities were hubs for trade, trade ended up being controled by europe and its far more developed navies/economies.

*Middle East/North Africa*
Very friendly geography....initially. resources and fertile farm land were fairly plentiful, but the natural barriers prevented any long lasting innovation stifling hegemony being formed, and like europe there was access to the sea for most nation states, and like europe there was a drive to both innovate and adapt/improve upon foreign innovations which combined with the middle east being effectively the global crossroads is why for a good chunk of medieval history the Islamic empires had a solid edge against europe. However being the crossroads meant that they suffered incursions from all sides, with both europe chipping away at their power in the west, and the mongols ripping their shit apart from the east, which by the late 1400s left them decidedly weaker than europe, but the Turks' decision to strangle trade routes to europe from the far east truly sealed their fate of being utterly sidelined in the global arena since it gave europe the motivation to seek alternate routes which led to the discovery and colonisation of the americas.

*Sub Saharan Africa*
Utterly shit geography. Rain was almost never regular enough to form permanent urbanised societies across of the region, and between the out and out deserts, disease infested jungles, and inhospitable Savannah, there was never any ability to advance beyond vast numbers small scale tribal groups across the continent. This meant that innovation beyond "perfect surviving nomadic farming/hunter gathering lifestyles while fending off rival tribes" was effectively non existent with a few exceptions. While there were rich resources on the continent, extracting, utilising, and trading them on any nation-building scale was out the question with that level of development. In the few areas that lucked out on hospitable/fertile geography however nations as prosperous and innovative as any in europe or the middle east sprang up, and they became a key link in the global chain of trade, though their lack of serious competition from their nomadic neighbours and their relative isolation from europe/asia/the middle east meant they could only really go so far.

*Americas*
All the geographic advantages and easy to access/exploit resources of Afro-Eurasia but with one fatal weakness. They were UTTERLY cut off from the global exchange system. Thus they never gained any access to the innovations of Afro-Eurasia, nor some of the most basic staples of Afro-Eurasian life such as easily domesticated farm animals like chickens and pigs and cows that could provide meat, eggs, hides, or brute farm labour, transport/military animals like horses and donkeys, nor most vitally the circulating infectious diseases that Afro-Eurasia had over ten thousand years to develop high levels of immunity to. This latter one guaranteed that they would automatically lose the game when they were exposed to whomever got to non isolated parts of the Americas from Europe/Asia/Africa first. And once they were all wiped out by the dozen different plagues that hit them their land and resources would be easily taken over. Since the Turks made europe venture out into the wide blue western yonder in order to get spice routes from india, Europe got there first. And europe reaped the ultimate reward as between the big players of Britain, France, the Netherlands, Spain and Portugal who pretty much just annexed both north and south america, the continent of europe effectively grew 10x bigger and 100x richer over the course of three hundred years.

So yeah. That's why Europe won and sub Saharan Africa remained mostly a shit hole. 

These rules would also come into effect in the competition between the big European powers for a good 500 years, with Spain initially being the massive winner since it got all the south american gold, only for Britain to end up the ultimate victor due to gaining the more boring yet more in demand resources of North America and eventually the Caribbean, which enabled it to perfect its Navy/Economy fast enough to establish colonies across the planet by the time the 1800s wave of revolutions came which saw the US secede and almost all of Spain's colonial possessions being lost, leaving them with a couple islands while Britain retained Canada, South Africa, Australia, and the biggest European foothold in India.


----------



## heathercho (Feb 6, 2018)

If people didn't destroy genetic science with "muh scientific racism", then along with Abos, we could have learned what contributed to the tribal ones being the way they are - like diet, climate and how it effected genetic dispositions etc. 

Distinguishing North Africa from the rest is important too. They were mixed society and that clearly played a role. Different people bought different things.

They still had a lot to be proud of, but autists saying people sharing a landmass should be proud of what was done on that landmass is dumb. That erases their individual ancestral achievements and robs their identity as much as saying they have nothing to be proud of.
It's like saying North and South Koreans TODAY, are the same. They're not.

Modern ghetto African Americans though should be proud they've resisted evil whiteys modern education and rules and forged their own urban tribal society that keeps them forever dependant on normal society like a pet monkey. Same applies for modern ghetto Africa.

Admitting their failures is as important as celebrating their success but we can't even do that coz it might hurt their feelings.


----------



## Zaragoza (Feb 6, 2018)

There's also a reason as to why we use Sub Saharan to differentiate between North and Black Africans.


----------



## Medicated (Feb 6, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> Didn't know if this would be considered deep thoughts or not, but whatever.
> 
> Did ancient Africans actually do anything to contribute to history? Black people have obviously done some significant things (i.e the first lady millionaire was black, MLK, etc). However, if you discount the post-colonialism/imperialism days and realize that Egyptians weren't Africans, there isn't really much to tell AFAIK.
> 
> This isn't a shit-post. I am legitimately curious as to what they've contributed to history.






 

I couldn't help it.


----------



## m0rnutz (Feb 6, 2018)

Cataract removal and how to eat coffee were a couple.

Ironically they were the first to domesticate cotton.


----------



## Mulberry Tree (Feb 6, 2018)

TaterBot said:


> After reading all this celebratory content , I have just one question.
> Sooo...what happened?


attempts by European colonizers to dissolve and recreate borders set by tribes and kingdoms long before they arrived caused a lot of conflict. It's why from that point on we are still seeing biannual genocides going on throughout the continent. Also full blown AIDS


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 6, 2018)

Pop-Tart said:


> Uhh Mali, Assyrians, Ghana, Zulus, Songhai civilizations/empires off the top of my head. I



Assyrians?


----------



## Pop-Tart (Feb 6, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Assyrians?



I meant Abyssinians. Sorry about that. I got the names mixed up. This was not a case of WE WUZ ASSYRIANS N SHIEEEEET.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 7, 2018)

Philosophy Nong said:


> Carthage


_
Carthago delenda est_.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 7, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> Here is Uncle Holden's grand TLDR of why each region fared the way it did.



I will encapsulate this post, or I will try.

Geography is history.

How did I do?


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Feb 7, 2018)

Blacks have the proud history of making millions of dollars from music that's not spoken in English to an English speaking audience. Take that, white devil!


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 7, 2018)

*Morgan Freeman voice* When all else fails...they narrate.

But seriously, KANGZ cringe aside, Africa's got a pretty interesting history.


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Feb 7, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> *Morgan Freeman voice* When all else fails...they narrate.
> 
> But seriously, KANGZ cringe aside, Africa's got a pretty interesting history.



It is quite rare to see a continent full of resources, labor, prosperous ancient civilization, and luxurious materials like diamonds; yet somehow barely 13.5% of it has internet access. I think barely 13.5% of it has electrical wiring in households.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 7, 2018)

Erwin Blackthorn said:


> It is quite rare to see a continent full of resources, labor, prosperous ancient civilization, and luxurious materials like diamonds; yet somehow barely 13.5% of it has internet access. I think barely 13.5% of it has electrical wiring in households.


Part of that has to do with the fact that, just like in less populous US states like say, Wyoming, there just isn't great population density and thus fewer profitable reasons to invest in infrastructure like phone/internet.


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Feb 7, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Part of that has to do with the fact that, just like in less populous US states like say, Wyoming, there just isn't great population density and thus fewer profitable reasons to invest in infrastructure like phone/internet.



Maybe if they didn't have sex with virgins to cure their AIDS, and moved their mud hut closer to the watering hole, and ate the children with bloated bellies, they'd have more people to sell an IPhone to.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 7, 2018)

They've avoided extinction for this long.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 7, 2018)

Got some issues with some things being said here.

First off, North Africa/= Africa as we understand it. The Sahara desert might as well make North Africa and Sub Saharan Africa seperate continents. Carthage was a Phoenecian city. They have more in common with the Greeks, Armenians and Iranians then they do Bantu Africans.

Ethiopia was likewise highly influenced by trade with the Ptolomeic Egypt (who were greeks) and the Indian sub continent. The East African kingdoms of the middle ages were likewise colonies of the Sultanate of Oman.

The only three major societies that can be attributed directly to Sub Saharan Africans would be Nubia, Songhai and Mali. Of those only Nubia had any real staying power/impact. Mali and Songhai were more flash in the pan civilizations that had a good run for a couple centuries but fell apart as quickly as they formed.

Keep in mind, Bebers are the "Native Aboriginals" of North Africa and they look like this.


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 7, 2018)

FYI, Mali was only successful because it was the Muslim's African bitch. Also, while Nubia was black and occupied Egypt for a while, it didn't really have any effect and the royalty was for the most part wasn't black anyway, as evident today by niggers who call themselves "Arab" in Sudan versus its actual Arabs. Also, the original Abyssinian people of Aksum were Semitic, perhaps Arab or Phoenician, before later mixing with blacks and screwing themselves over. The same with Great Zimbabwe, although its more likely everybody disappeared, as accounts from the blacks were oblivious to its origin.

If a legit black civilization existed, it would be the Benin Empire, who got rich selling slaves to us whitey. Unfortunately, they splurged all their wealth on what would be the equivalent to Hennessy, Maybachs, and gold Rolex watches today. By the time the British came back and saw that they were no longer competent to rule themselves, it became a protectorate/colony.

Here was Benin's flag:


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 9, 2018)

Fun Fact: Africa literally got its name from a group of people so white they were called The White Race (The Awriga, which was a Berber Tribe) and who would go and spend their time hunting Darkies like they were animals for fun.


----------



## millais (Feb 9, 2018)

Isandlwana 1879 best year of my life, Perfidious Albion BTFO. Not every day that paper (spearchucking) beat scissors (breech loading, repeating rifles), but that they managed it is something to be proud of. Doubly so that they managed to bag a Prince Imperial (aka Napoleon III's heir)


----------



## This+ (Feb 9, 2018)

This is relatively new but I guess for Ethopians they can be proud of the fact that they were the only other independent African state during the 20th century, though this was done through beating the Italians which is like putting square blocks into square sized holes.


----------



## El Garbage (Feb 9, 2018)

Humanity evolved in Africa, we're all African descendants. So niggers better be proud of crackers and gooks.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 9, 2018)

American blacks, along with Scotch-Irish, more or less invented American music and specifically jazz and rock and roll, the best music in the world.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2018)

The American's "Southern" food are heavily influenced by African cuisine.  That's not surprising when a lot of slaves were cooks.

Stuff like black-eyed peas, okra, rice, eggplant, sesame seeds, sorghum, and melons are all African in origin, as well as essentially all of the spices used in American Southern cooking.  The major players as far as cultural influence go would be Igbo (people from the Bight of Biafra, part of the West African coast near Guinea) & Nigerian.

You'll die before you're 50, but you'll die happy thanks to African descendants.



Spoiler: yall know what this is





 
Thanks Africa


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 9, 2018)

Old Wizard said:


> Stuff like black-eyed peas, okra, rice, eggplant, sesame seeds, sorghum, and melons are all African in origin, as well as essentially all of the spices used in American Southern cooking.  The major players as far as cultural influence go would be Igbo (people from the Bight of Biafra, part of the West African coast near Guinea) & Nigerian.



It showed some forethought that so many slaves actually brought seeds for these crops with them.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It showed some forethought that so many slaves actually brought seeds for these crops with them.



Doesn't matter how they got there, just matters that the Africans knew what to do with them.

Speaking of growing crops, I heard they were pretty good at that too.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 9, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> It showed some forethought that so many slaves actually brought seeds for these crops with them.


Or they ate them before they went onto the ships, shat themselves and the seeds dropped when they got off.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 9, 2018)

African mythology is actually full of  ridiculously awesome and brutal mythos that rival that of the Greeks or Romans. You won't hear about it though because academics and ghetto nigs are too busy jizzing themselves over generic capeshit like Black Panther.


----------



## FBI_Nigger (Feb 9, 2018)

CWCchange said:


> If a legit black civilization existed, it would be the Benin Empire, who got rich selling slaves to us whitey.


The Benin Kingdom was founded in 1180, long before transatlantic slavery was even a thing.  Also they got rich off of exports such as textile, palm-oil, and ivory, not entirely slavery.  The transatlantic slave trade wasn't a thing until the mid 1000s.



> By the time the British came back and saw that they were no longer competent to rule themselves, it became a protectorate/colony.


Actually the city was razed and burned 1897 by the British, hence how so much of what is known as 'Benin Bronzes' are scattered across Europe since they were stolen in the raid.



> Here was Benin's flag:


TL;DR your point seems to be that niggers are dumb and incapable of running kingdoms


----------



## Donovan the Man (Feb 9, 2018)

Old Wizard said:


> The American's "Southern" food are heavily influenced by African cuisine.  That's not surprising when a lot of slaves were cooks.
> 
> Stuff like black-eyed peas, okra, rice, eggplant, sesame seeds, sorghum, and melons are all African in origin, as well as essentially all of the spices used in American Southern cooking.  The major players as far as cultural influence go would be Igbo (people from the Bight of Biafra, part of the West African coast near Guinea) & Nigerian.
> 
> ...


Some soul food is shameful like chitlins (has poop in it not matter how well you clean them, grandma, stop lying. Crystal hot sauce don't help.) which smells like satan's asshole, but when you smell like satan's asshole from picking cotton all day you're not gonna notice. I've seen some fat white dude go to Africa and the niggas had him eat fresh warthog asshole shit and all. Eating chitlins is the blood.

Going to a nightclub to listen to jazz or blues and smoke the reefer was the greatest gift to the world.


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 9, 2018)

FBI_Nigger said:


> The Mali Empire was founded in 1180, long before transatlantic slavery was even a thing.  Also they got rich off of exports such as textile, palm-oil, and ivory, not entirely slavery.  The transatlantic slave trade wasn't a thing until the mid 1000s.


Assuming you meant Benin, all the other exports are now considered "blood" products by SJWs, which actually made Benin quite rich rather than their narrative of having their resourced exploited.



> Actually the city was razed and burned 1897 by the British, hence how so much of what is known as 'Benin Bronzes' are scattered across Europe since they were stolen in the raid.


Ackchyually, Benin was called a place of "gratuitous barbarity which stinks of death" by that time, and committing "atrocities" is how you effectively assert control.



> TL;DR your point seems to be that niggers are dumb and incapable of running kingdoms


Maybe.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 9, 2018)

I love the title of this thread.  It is absolutely ludicrous considering the entire history of the human race is a catalog of monstrosity and evil.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 10, 2018)

mindlessobserver said:


> Got some issues with some things being said here.
> 
> First off, North Africa/= Africa as we understand it. The Sahara desert might as well make North Africa and Sub Saharan Africa seperate continents. Carthage was a Phoenecian city. They have more in common with the Greeks, Armenians and Iranians then they do Bantu Africans.
> 
> ...


i swear this is a naruto villian


----------



## Good Father (Feb 10, 2018)

El Garbage said:


> Humanity evolved in Africa, we're all African descendants. So niggers better be proud of crackers and gooks.


Apes may have evolved into humans in Africa, but humanity did most of its evolution outside Africa.  First in the Middle-east, then in the far east, and later in northern Europe.  That's why Africaids is so uniformly awful south of the Sahara, they're thousands of years behind the curve in years spent having their evolution influenced by civilization.

Africans can be proud of conning more capable peoples into growing their food and paying for their malt liquor and guns.


----------



## El Garbage (Feb 11, 2018)

Good Father said:


> First in the Middle-east


Oh shit, we're all kebabs.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Feb 11, 2018)

Nobody really knows, especially since they are finding older hominids in Europe and Asia then in Africa. The "Out of Africa" story emerged in the late 19th century and early 20th century when Science still had a ton of romantic notions. The idea of the Garden of Eden being somewhere in the unexplored recesses of Africa made for a great story that jived well with the literally 1 or 2 fossils they had found. The fact that this story has continued for a century despite evidence to the contrary being found really shows how compelling it is.

In actuality though it seems more likely the early human progenitors were far more dispersed across Europe, Asia, and Africa. They are all connected after all, and the human body is designed for intense endurance that many mammal species lack. A human in peak physical condition can literally chase a deer until it finally dies of exhaustion. This means we are built for following migratory heard's over immense distances and this behavior was observed among hunter gathering societies before civilization destroyed them by introducing things like horses, farming, and liquor.

tl;dr, early humans were dispersed over thousands of miles of Asia, Africa and Europe, and racial differentiation is most likely a combination of environmental factors, closed population selection for recessive genetic traits and interbreeding with other close hominid species like Neanderthals, Homo Erectus and Homo Floresiensis.


----------



## Erwin Blackthorn (Feb 13, 2018)

We need Tariq Nasheed to school us on the history of Africa and blacks, just how he schooled Jared Taylor in their recent debate. He is far more woke than any of you white supremacists.

But in seriousness, Africa is a large place, so of course it'd have a large amount of race mixing. Not only that, but I am highly open to a recent theory called "social evolution". I feel the natives of most nations are people who simply didn't or couldn't evolve the same as say the Chinese or Europeans. The best example is that whites are more pale than other races because they build roofs over their houses and had a culture of admiring pale skin (a sign of wealth).

This kind of cultural advancement theory is not anywhere near the insanity that Kruat spewed out, but it is an interesting take on how people went from being brown to white.


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 13, 2018)

Among other things, the entire history of the Bantu people, the Swahili language and its attendant history of economic importance, Zulu's. Not to mention a whole bunch of pre-written history exploits that are lost to time. Mind you, that isn't to say that African empires didn't have ways of non-verbal communication. The Incan Empire encoded information on ropes with knots, so who knows just how pre-3000 BCE Africa recorded their knowledge? It shouldn't be surprising to anyone that papyrus, plant fibers, and animal skins degrade. And at these lengths of time, even clay tablets and stone carvings can be worn out.

It's like modern race "realists" conception of human history only starts with Sumeria and Egypt or something.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Feb 14, 2018)

Behold, the Great Mosque of Djenne! 







A monumental triumph, in my opinion! The world's largest mud building, too. At least, as far as I know. Located in Mali, site one of the great literate African civilizations, it is the apogee of an entire architectural tradition. It fills me with pride.


----------



## Donovan the Man (Feb 14, 2018)

Real_Liberian said:


> Behold, the Great Mosque of Djenne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mosque is still in use iirc.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Feb 14, 2018)

Dr. Studman M.D. said:


> This mosque is still in use iirc.



It is indeed. Non-muslims (in practice, white people) are banned from entering it though; because a foreign media team came inside and held a _Vogue_ photo-shoot, featuring scantily clad women in modified, sexy versions of Islamic clothing. I guess the results could have been predicted.

*I* could probably visit, though!


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Feb 16, 2018)

Real_Liberian said:


> Behold, the Great Mosque of Djenne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently it's even bigger than it looks there;




16m tall at max. Apparently the wood sticking out of it is primarily for decoration, and to act as a scaffold for occasional repairs.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Feb 16, 2018)

ConcernedAnon said:


> Apparently the wood sticking out of it is primarily for decoration, and to act as a scaffold for occasional repairs.



Yep! I think it's every few years, they have a big festival to make mud and fetch it from the riverbed to the mosque, to slap onto the sides and replenish the mud lost through atmospheric corrosion. The kids love it, and when everyone's all cleaned up there is a big feast and much merry-making. Even the non-muslims in the area get in on the fun. So as well as being a functional religious building (roughly the equivalent of a cathedral), and a record-breaking structure, it's a real focal point of the community. 

Yeah, I think it's -worthy as well


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 16, 2018)

Real_Liberian said:


> Behold, the Great Mosque of Djenne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assuming Wikipedia can be believed, this structure was built in 1907. Using slave labor.  And was paid for by the French government.


----------



## Real_Liberian (Feb 16, 2018)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Assuming Wikipedia can be believed, this structure was built in 1907. Using slave labor.  And was paid for by the French government.



There was an equally massive mosque situated in the same spot since ancient times, which fell into disrepair as the result of a succession of unfriendly local monarchs who refused to contribute to its upkeep. Sure, the French provided money to assist with the rebuilding, but the architecture is 100% Sudano-Sahelian.

Also, nobody in Africa gives even the tiniest shit about slave labour.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 28, 2018)

Well, for American blacks and television history:
Soul Train:


----------



## Male Idiot (Feb 28, 2018)

Without this Humanity would not be complete. Also KFC is pretty nice too.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Mar 5, 2018)

Egypt and Carthage aren't African you niggers.  Completely different cultures and ethnicities.


----------



## Mr. Poker in the Front Liquor in the Rear (Mar 5, 2018)

For one am sick and tired of this Afrocentric, 'Egypt was black' nonsense. I've debated this silly topic long enough..

Since you've nothing whatsoever to be proud of in the last 200,000 years give or take, you need to steal an ancient culture long dead and buried simply to feel better about yourselves. If in fact Egypt was built by blacks, have you retained all of the ancient knowledge of Egypt? Given the opportunity, could you and your AA brethren today reconstruct an Egyptian civilization of old? Could you build a great pyramid? No? Then how does it profit African people claiming Egypt was black? Will that stop the alarming black crime rate? Will it curb the  AIDS epidemic? Will it slow the out-of-control OOW black birth rate? Will it cure overwhelming black illiteracy? Will it help make you better people? No? Then what's the point?

Blacks have yet to bear, establish, improve or strengthen any important world culture. I wish this weren't true, but history tells us that it is.


----------



## Hui (Mar 5, 2018)

So aids?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 5, 2018)

What history does anyone have to be proud of? History is history, not something for those that are alive today to claim "superiority" over others.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Mar 6, 2018)

ZeCommissar said:


> What history does anyone have to be proud of? History is history, not something for those that are alive today to claim "superiority" over others.


A nation is the sum of its memories, and if those memories are allowed to die, it is less of a nation.


----------



## Olhelm (Mar 10, 2018)

Obelisks, mass murder, and Mansa Musa.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 10, 2018)

Real_Liberian said:


> Behold, the Great Mosque of Djenne!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mali was one of the control points for the Trans Saharan trade routes. You'd think they would have asked the Romans about concrete.


----------



## Sovietmongler (Mar 11, 2018)

Mr.Scalfani said:


> Blacks have yet to bear, establish, improve or strengthen any important world culture. I wish this weren't true, but history tells us that it is.


Eh? Modern pop culture, modern music, from rock to jazz to pop to electronic music was all pioneered by black people and black cultures. African Americans legit are probably the single most defining group in regards modern popular culture. 

Black people do have great histories and contributions. It's often completely ignored by everyone though.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Mar 12, 2018)

The ethiopian kingdoms had some pretty neat stuff


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 14, 2018)

Emperor Julian said:


> The ethiopian kingdoms had some pretty neat stuff


Which is infuriating if you find it interesting. There is plenty of history to be proud of in Africa; but people just ignore in favor of a bullshit at best claim about a place more famous. I’ve always wondered about why Egypt is specifically what they go with though. Is it because it has a role in Judeo-Christian mythology?


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 14, 2018)

Corypheus said:


> Which is infuriating if you find it interesting. There is plenty of history to be proud of in Africa; but people just ignore in favor of a bullshit at best claim about a place more famous. I’ve always wondered about why Egypt is specifically what they go with though. Is it because it has a role in Judeo-Christian mythology?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egyptomania

Because people were obsessed with Egypt during the late 19th and early 20th centuries. The rise of the Nation of Islam and Black Jews came a few years after the discovery of King Tuts tomb and the insanity after that.


----------



## Somsnosa (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't get this 'being proud' in the first place. Did _you_ invent the telephone? Did _you _lead an army to conquest Britain and insert it in the Roman Empire? Were _you_ Shaka Zulu?
If you latch onto things you didn't accomplish yourself you're just pitifully mediocre.


----------



## JE 765 (Mar 14, 2018)

Not sure if this was addressed, but the Nubians only ruled ancient Egypt for roughly a hundred years (the 25th dynasty in the Old Kingdom.) Any other depictions of these conquerors are not positive. 

Recent testing has shown (as I've mentioned in other threads of similar interest) that mummies share a linked ancestry of European, eastern Mediterranean and Turkish peninsula DNA. What they didn't find was sub-Saharan African. That's a more recent thing.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 14, 2018)

meretseger said:


> Not sure if this was addressed, but the Nubians only ruled ancient Egypt for roughly a hundred years (the 25th dynasty in the Old Kingdom.) Any other depictions of these conquerors are not positive.



They had been at war intermittently for a long time, though.  It isn't surprising the Nubians would have eventually won one of these things, at least for a little while.  Contrary to kangs claims, though, the Egyptians generally portrayed themselves in their war-related art as looking entirely different from Nubians, although this too was perhaps somewhat of a distortion.

It's almost certain from their DNA though that they looked more like Greeks than Nubians, on average.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

They made genuinely good music during the Harlem renaissance


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 29, 2018)

They're not Australian Aborigines.
that's about it.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 30, 2018)

Peanut Butter guy was George Washington Carver, he did a lot of other stuff with peanuts too.


----------



## Oglooger (Mar 31, 2018)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Peanut Butter guy was George Washington Carver, he did a lot of other stuff with peanuts too.


actually, he only patented it.
the Aztecs already had peanut butter and used it for alot of things.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Mar 31, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> actually, he only patented it.
> the Aztecs already had peanut butter and used it for alot of things.



Lol there goes that one for them.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 14, 2022)

African Americans have an excellent food and musical culture to be proud of.

Jazz/big band/swing/ragtime (basically, early 1900s popular music) came from them. Blues came from them. Early rock'n'roll came from the Mississippi area, though it was Whites who created the later genres of it (like surf, metal, etc.). Soul music is Black music (so much so that the White version of it is marketed as a subgenre). Hip hop is Black in its roots, as is rap, which is fashionable to hate on but is a massive phenomenon that, like the other genres, Whites took and improved on considerably.

There are many genres, of course, which are solidly White in identity (like metal, or folk rock), and in many of the genres I mentioned White artists ended up going further with it, but the Black roots of it (really, the combination of their sense of rhythm with the instruments and melodies of Europe) are still important, there's no way to tell what music would have developed without them but I assume Europeans and Americans would have just kept chugging along with folk and classical, which is fine, but there are other things in the world to listen to.

Food-wise, much of Southern food is just African food with European/Indian influences (you can also say much of it is Indian with European/African influences, but either way it is basically the result of Indian and African foods mixing). If you don't care for Southern food (it's one of my big interests, which is why I sperg about it all the time on here) then that doesn't count for much, I personally rate it up with Mexican and Italian as a really important contribution even though it's not fashionable in wider culture.

If I had a choice of living (forever, and not considering things like friends/family) in an alternate reality where Blacks never entered the US, I would stay with what I have.



Okay, this is going to piss a lot of you off, but I'm saying it: American Blacks are cultural Europeans. Living in America, interacting with Whites, cut them off in all the most important ways from their African heritage. They'll never be ethnic Europeans but the culture they live in revolves around Europe, and it would possibly spare some grief if everybody recognized that and accepted it with the same sort of good attitude Latinos have about their Spanish culture.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 23, 2022)

Ethiopians can be proud they abolished slavery in 1946.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 23, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Okay, this is going to piss a lot of you off, but I'm saying it: American Blacks are cultural Europeans. Living in America, interacting with Whites, cut them off in all the most important ways from their African heritage. They'll never be ethnic Europeans but the culture they live in revolves around Europe, and it would possibly spare some grief if everybody recognized that and accepted it with the same sort of good attitude Latinos have about their Spanish culture.


Are you sure about that? The average African American IQ is in the 80s iirc.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 23, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> Are you sure about that? The average African American IQ is in the 80s iirc.


So an 80 IQ German isn't a German culturally?


----------



## Traditional Tet (Feb 24, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> So an 80 IQ German isn't a German culturally?


His point is that it's the collective group average \ they're different from Europeans due to oogha booga. But anyway I do agree African Americans have near zero links with Africa. Any attempts are usually sad fads like rastafarianism - while they mainly are European cultured (e.g. Christianity), it's a distinctive sub culture different from whites.


----------



## gang weeder (Feb 24, 2022)

Memes aside, a good work on the topic of black vs white culture in America.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Rednecks_and_White_Liberals


----------

